

Why Facebook Places Will Make Foursquare into a Footnote - robertbud1
http://www.xconomy.com/national/2010/08/19/why-facebook-places-will-make-foursquare-into-a-footnote/

======
wolfrom
It will be interesting to see if game mechanics have staying power; as someone
who does not fully understand the appeal of badges and mayorships, I tend to
believe that these features have a limited shelf life. Of course, they could
be replaced with new game features. Perhaps whichever location-based service
can expand its game mechanics to more resemble World of Warcraft will be the
longest-lived?

